
Europe wants to use hydrogen to slow climate change – will it work? - MindGods
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2248140-europe-wants-to-use-hydrogen-to-slow-climate-change-will-it-work/
======
fathead_glacier
The article misses an often overlook but important point: burning hydrogen in
air produces NOX which can be a more potent greenhouse gas than CO2. The
solution to reduce the amount of generated NOX exists but the resultant engine
is larger and consumes more fuel for the same power output.

Further, as stated hydrogen is typically produced by steam reforming which
generates greenhouse gases. The alternative of using electrolysis requires
electricity generated from carbon neutral sources.

Taking all this into account:

\- making steel requires electricity, the carbon neutral source can be used
here directly;

\- land vehicles already have a proven alternative with electric engines;

\- naval vehicles do not have the luxury of easily recharging electric
batteries.

As a summary I think the solution already exists for steel making and land
based transport the problem is widespread adoption and politics rather than
technology. Naval based transport can benefit from hydrogen as a fuel source
but it comes at the engineering challenge of transport/storage and the
associated safety concerns.

